# Gut Loading Crickets



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Just wondering what everybody uses to gut load their crix?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i use potatoes, carrots, cabbage and butternut squash to gut load


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

greens, carrot and fish food


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

same as i always have and have said in every other thread [good to be consistent]
Crushed up wheatabix and a selection of leafy veg.


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

dandelions, carrots, sprouts, cabbage, any other kitchen scrap tropical fish food


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

All fruit and veg (apart from brocolli, spinach and citrus fruits)
And tropical fish food.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i use fish food and greens: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

weeminx said:


> i use fish food and greens: victory:


 
:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> All fruit and veg (apart from brocolli, spinach and citrus fruits)
> And tropical fish food.



why no broccoli ?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i use carrot,potato,fish food,cricket food and whatever else i have lying about


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I use weetabix gutload and sometime fresh veg or fruit, I once put banana in though BIIIIGGGGG mistake.... they went mouldy and stunk, wasted a brand new box of crix.
What im trying to say is nothing to moist :lol2:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

I just give them a bottle lid filled with whatever veg spike is having that day. I put it in a bottle lid or a thimble so that i can get it out again easily to change it (Don't like putting my hand near them!)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

a botle lid? man they must get through a bottle lids worth of veg in minutes...

have to put a good two or three handfulls per day in for say 300 average sized crix.


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

Why no citrus fruits? I give mine apple, fish flakes, powdered milk and lettuce and they seem to live forever. Just wondered why no citrus fruit though.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

negri21 said:


> why no broccoli ?


Its a calcium binder. 



patsyking said:


> Just wondered why no citrus fruit though.


 because they cause diarrhoea in the crickets resulting in dehydration.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> Its a calcium binder.
> 
> 
> 
> because they cause diarrhoea in the crickets resulting in dehydration.


Didn't know that : victory:

I'll take the orange out of the crickets box now then :whistling2: Some website said it was ok... but seeing as now some other website says its not, (RFUK), I'll take it out, ta!


----------

